# Cutting Glass Canopy



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Has anyone cut their glass canopy? I've got a 2-panel folding glass canopy and I'd like to have one of the panels cut in half and then have the cut edges polished.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

infolific said:


> Has anyone cut their glass canopy? I've got a 2-panel folding glass canopy and I'd like to have one of the panels cut in half and then have the cut edges polished.


I cut glass all the time, do you need the cut edge polished or just sanded to take the sharp off?


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

I don't want the cut edges to be sharp enough to cut me. I also don't want little bits to chip off when the edges touch each other or some other object. The 2 cut panels will be taken off and put on the aquarium regularly. 

Is that smoothing or polishing?


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

infolific said:


> I don't want the cut edges to be sharp enough to cut me. I also don't want little bits to chip off when the edges touch each other or some other object. The 2 cut panels will be taken off and put on the aquarium regularly.
> 
> Is that smoothing or polishing?


That's just smoothing


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

Thanks! It helps to be able to ask for the right thing


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

infolific said:


> Thanks! It helps to be able to ask for the right thing


No problem


----------



## infolific (Apr 10, 2016)

@carl where do you get your glass cut? I've called a few hardware stores and they either don't do it or will only cut window glass that they sell.

It's less than a 5" cut so not sure who'd take on such a small job aside from a hardware store.


----------



## carl (Feb 11, 2010)

I cut my own glass, call me and we can arrange to cut it for you 4164609922


----------

